# *clear Nismo Reflectors For The Front Of Car*



## structure (May 18, 2004)

**HELP w/ clear Nismo Reflectors For The Front Of Car**

Hi, I bought the NISMO Clear reflectors for the front of the car to replace the amber ones on my 2004 Nissan 350z. I wanted to know if it hard to put them on because when I gave the car to my mechanic he said that he put one on(i believe the left one) but the right one he didn't want to do because it was a little harder and he would have to take apart something. I know you guys are already thinking he's probably stupid but he's a good friend and didn't want to do it without my consent. Is there an easy way to put them on if so please tell me how you did it. (also sorry for the caps in the title)











*this is the picture of the marker lights I am talking about* The set I bought off of eBay didn't have the instructions with them so if someone could tell me or scan them for me I'd greatly appreciate it*


----------



## structure (May 18, 2004)

Guess know one knows what to do


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

theya re not dificult to install... most people remove the front bumper.... but it can be done from underneith... you need to remove the inner fender well or atlesat move it aside.. there are two screws you gotta get to that are pretty tough... which is why some remove the bumper from the front...

good luck!

http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=348


----------

